# Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???



## platfisch7000 (11. April 2006)

Moin!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot für die Ostsee!

Da ich leider nicht Reich geboren bin und nicht an unendlichen Geldüberfluß leide (leider) bin ich auf diese Boote gestoßen!
Ich finde das ,dass Preisleistungsverhältnis ganz gut ist!

-Kennt jemand diese Boote (Hat einer von Euch eins?)(oder schon mal gesehen)
-Kann einer was über die Qualität,verarbeitung usw.., sagen?
-Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Booten aus Polen?

Was sagt Ihr zu Diesen Booten , würdet Ihr euch so eins Kaufen?

Ich finde das Family 420 sehr gut von der Außstattung und der Aufteilung!

http://www.segelwind.de/html/sunboat_420.html

http://www.skipperland.de/sportboote.htm

http://www.rr-aquasports.nl/pages/console.htm

Und hier runterscrollen zum MM Family 420
http://www.mm-boote.de/files/boote.html#boot5j

Freue mich über jede Eurer Erfahrungen und Tip`s und sage dafür schonmal Danke im voraus

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## vaaberg (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo,
seit etlichen Jahren werden in Polen für den deutschen Markt Boote produziert. Im wesentlichen wird dort  das GFK Teil gemacht und der Rest vom Händler bzw, Importeur. Die Qualität ist gut bis sehr gut.
Je nach dem wo Du den Kahn einsetzen willst, achte auf den Kiel. Für´s Meer lieber was spitzes(Rauhwasser), wobei manche verkäufer alles verkaufen, je nach dem was Du willst. 
Also stell mal ein Bild rein von dem Boot, das Dich antörnt und dann werden sicherlich einige sagen, ob´s passt oder nicht.

Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen.

....und lass die Jammerei wegen der angeblich zu geringen "Vermögensmasse", ich glaub keinem mehr. 
Da fährt einer ein 12 Jahre altes Auto, schnorrt überall rum, jammert das alles so teuer ist und hat 5 Häuser und nach dem Verkauf seiner Fa. für 3,8 Mill. Euronen ist er "Bitterarm".   Ja und dann treff ich ihn in Australien........|krach:


----------



## Stokker (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> ....und lass die Jammerei wegen der angeblich zu geringen "Vermögensmasse", ich glaub keinem mehr.
> Da fährt einer ein 12 Jahre altes Auto, schnorrt überall rum, jammert das alles so teuer ist und hat 5 Häuser und nach dem Verkauf seiner Fa. für 3,8 Mill. Euronen ist er "Bitterarm". Ja und dann treff ich ihn in Australien........|krach:


-----------------Ein wahres Wort,
Keiner fährt mehr rostige Autos. Video, DvD,Computer , Handy,etc. haben alle,aber jammern das sie sich nichts leisten können.
Wenn ich etwas haben will, dann spare ich drauf und siehe da.... Irgendwann geht meine Familie damit zum shopping. 
Aber ganz im Ernst. Wenn man etwas haben möchte und im Moment nicht flüssig ist und auch keine Erbschaft zu erwarten ist, dann hilft nur kleinweise sparen.
Ich habe eine durchsichtige Plastikkugel in die ich immer das Kleingeld ( alles was ich in meinen Taschen finden kann ) werfe.
Und man staunt was da in einem halben Jahr zusammenkommen kann.....#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Meins aus Polen - habe das Boot aber mit Steuerstand #6

http://www.darekco.com.pl/n440.htm


----------



## tamandua (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> ....und lass die Jammerei wegen der angeblich zu geringen "Vermögensmasse", ich glaub keinem mehr.
> Da fährt einer ein 12 Jahre altes Auto, schnorrt überall rum, jammert das alles so teuer ist und hat 5 Häuser und nach dem Verkauf seiner Fa. für 3,8 Mill. Euronen ist er "Bitterarm".   Ja und dann treff ich ihn in Australien........|krach:


Mag sein, das unsere Ansprüche höher geworden sind. Mag auch sein,das wir uns weniger beklagen sollten. Mag ebenfalls sein,das manch ein Wohlhabender zu Unrecht über Geldmangel klagt.
Aber den hier fragenden User als jammernden Bonzen hinzustellen,der in Wirklichkeit ordentlich Euronen auf der hohen Kante hat, finde ich nicht im geringsten passend und angebracht. 
Ein Boot ist eine kostspielige Angelegenheit, auch in dieser günstigen Variante. 3000€ sind NICHT für jeden ein Pappenstiel, diese Summe hat längst nicht jeder ''mal eben'' zur freien Verfügung. Und ich kann es voll und ganz verstehen,wenn sich jemand aus Kostengründen für eine etwas günstigere Variante seines Traums entscheidet, wenn seine Barschaft es nicht anders zulässt. Ihn dann des jammerns und wohl auch indirekt der Geizigkeit zu bezichtigen, weil er (obwohl er doch in Wirklichkeit soviel Geld hat!!) ein günstiges Boot kaufen möchte,finde ich katastrophal.#d Das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zuviel des von dir laut Signatur so gern gebrauchten Sarkasmus.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Stokker (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, das unsere Ansprüche höher geworden sind. Mag auch sein,das wir uns weniger beklagen sollten. Mag ebenfalls sein,das manch ein Wohlhabender zu Unrecht über Geldmangel klagt.
> Aber den hier fragenden User als jammernden Bonzen hinzustellen,der in Wirklichkeit ordentlich Euronen auf der hohen Kante hat, finde ich nicht im geringsten passend und angebracht.
> Ein Boot ist eine kostspielige Angelegenheit, auch in dieser günstigen Variante. 3000€ sind NICHT für jeden ein Pappenstiel, diese Summe hat längst nicht jeder ''mal eben'' zur freien Verfügung. Und ich kann es voll und ganz verstehen,wenn sich jemand aus Kostengründen für eine etwas günstigere Variante seines Traums entscheidet, wenn seine Barschaft es nicht anders zulässt. Ihn dann des jammerns und wohl auch indirekt der Geizigkeit zu bezichtigen, weil er (obwohl er doch in Wirklichkeit soviel Geld hat!!) ein günstiges Boot kaufen möchte,finde ich katastrophal.#d Das ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zuviel des von dir laut Signatur so gern gebrauchten Sarkasmus.
> 
> In diesem Sinne


 
-------------------------Ich glaube ganz so krass hat er es gar nicht gemeint#d ...


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hi #h 

@ tamandua

genau das hab ich auch gedacht #6 #6 #6 aber moralische Belehrungen sind hier ja mittlerweile an der Tagesordnung #d 

zum Thema, habe auch ein GFK Boot aus polnischer Produktion und bin damit zufrieden. Auch wenn ich dafür nur 1200 € bezahlt habe weil ich mir mehr einfach nicht leisten konnte :q :q :m


----------



## Lachsy (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> -----------------Ein wahres Wort,
> Keiner fährt mehr rostige Autos.



Doch ich  16 jahre altes Auto 

zum Boot. Unser obwohl es meinem Freund gehört ist auch aus polnischer Fabrikation , siehe Avantar

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Stokker (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Es ist klar das sich jeder nur soweit strecken kann wie die Decke lang ist.
Ich denke mal das Plattfisch weiss was er möchte und was in seinem Budget  drin ist. Deswegen schaut er sich ja die Polnischen Boote an. Die werden wohl etwas günstiger sein, nehme ich an.Und wenn es eine Weile dauern soll  bis er eines hat, nun dann dauert es halt.
Warten können wir Angler ja schliesslich....#h


----------



## Franky (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Moin... Ich bin ja nun leider kein Bootsbesitzer, denke aber an einer Erfahrung Teilhaber gewesen zu sein: es ist nicht wichtig, wo das Boot herkommt, sondern wie dessen Aufbau aussieht! Dabei müssen es nicht unbedingt Kleinigkeiten sein, sondern viel mehr Konstruktion und Lage des Rumpfes im Wasser bei "normaler" Belastung.

Darum würde ich mir ein Boot ausgucken, was preislich in meine Lage fällt und dann hier stumpf fragen!


----------



## Stokker (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Doch ich  16 jahre altes Auto
> 
> zum Boot. Unser obwohl es meinem Freund gehört ist auch aus polnischer Fabrikation , siehe Avantar
> 
> mfg Lachsy


16 Jahre alt ??? Wow, was hast du denn für ein Auto ??
Und ?? Hat es Rost ??
( Ich behalte mein Auto, roste es was es wolle  )


----------



## vaaberg (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

@ tamandura (?)

Dir und Gleichdenkenden :   Bitte,Bitte lest meine Beiträge wirklich bis zum bittern Ende.|kopfkrat 

Ich habe zwar ein Boot, aber mein Wunsch nach einem grösseren geht einfach nicht in Erfüllung und trotzdem bin ich zufrieden. Gelle.


----------



## tamandua (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> @ tamandura (?)
> 
> Dir und Gleichdenkenden :   Bitte,Bitte lest meine Beiträge wirklich bis zum bittern Ende.|kopfkrat



Aber ja doch,das habe ich getan. Ich bin mir auch bewusst, das du platfisch vermutlich nicht als jammernden Millionär hinstellen willst,der gerne in Australien urlaubt. Trotzdem finde ich es nicht in Ordnung,jemandem etwas vorzuwerfen,ohne seine (finanziellen) Möglichkeiten zu kennen. Da kann es noch so sarkastisch gemeint sein, es wird nicht lustig . 
Aber lassen wir das, es gibt sicher sinnvollere Dinge und Ratschläge an Platfisch zu vergeben als kleine Streitigkeiten#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Plattfisch,
kommen wir mal wieder zum Boot:
Was verstehts du selbst unter Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? Wenn du Bootsmasse gegen Bargeld meinst, bist du sicher gut bedient. Man muß da auch nicht lange drüber diskutieren. Für viele ist es wichtig, eine möglichst große Schale (welche noch mit möglichst kleinem Auto gezogen werden kann) für möglichst wenig Geld zu bekommen. Wenn das so sein soll, kann man sich doch mit einem reinen Kostenvergleich anfreunden.
Wenn du Qualität und Wertbeständigkeit meinst, ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte.
Der Grund, das viele Hersteller in Polen laminieren lassen, liegt nicht nur in der billigen Arbeitskraft - die macht soviel schon nicht mehr aus. Es sind die Umwelt und Gesundheitsvorschriften, die viele davon abhalten, noch selbst zu
laminieren. 
Es gibt sicher auch qualitativ gute Boote aus Polen. Das aber sind dann nicht mehr die Schnäppchen. Qualität und Werthaltigkeit kosten ihren Preis - selbst in Polen.
Vielleicht hast du ja in den letzen Monaten die Threads aufmerksamer gelesen.
Es gab einige sehr massive Rumpfschäden bei bestimmten Bootstypen - und auch andere Qualitätsmängel. Es betraf, soweit ich mich erinnere, ausschließlich Boote "made in Billigländern". Das ist das Risiko. Es werden genauso dicke Wandstärken gefertigt - nur sind die dafür verwandten Materialien einfach billig. Es gibt soviele unterschiedliche Gelege im GFK Bau.
Wenn alles im Harz gehärtet ist, siehst du erst einmal keinen Unterschied. Wenn dann aber dein Boot plötzlich weich wird und die Trailerrollen sind nur noch halb zu sehen, oder du hast Risse im Rumpf, dann weißt du das es kein Schnäppchen war. Eine fachgerechte Rumpfreparatur bei einem Boot mit richtigem Boden kostet oft dann genausoviel, wie die Schale vorher gekostet hat.


----------



## basswalt (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

würde zuerst mal den gebraucht markt durchsehen. da sind manchmal auch günstige gute angebote. oft ist auch noch zubehör mit dabei.


----------



## Rausreißer (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Vaaberg hat trotzdem recht, aber Dolfin bringt es auf den Punkt.

Gut ist es, das Gewicht der Billigschalen mit gleichgroßen Booten
etablierter Hersteller vergleichen.
Da kann man schon einiges auf die potentielle Stabilität ableiten.

Gernot #h


----------



## Stokker (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Stimmt, das wäre der einfachere Weg.Da hatte doch letztens ein Boardie aus dem hohen Norden ein schönes GFK mit Motor für 2500  € angeboten. Weiss einer was daraus geworden ist ??
Ich habe auch einem Boardie ein Boot abgekauft. Allerdings ein Schlauchi...


----------



## ostfriesengerd (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Habe 1992 auf der Bootsausstellung in Hamburg mein Boot mit Steuerstand und kleinem Hardtop gekauft. In Polen ganz gefertigt und bis heute top in Ordnung. Bin das erste Mal 1993 und dann jedes Jahr damit nach Norwegen getrailert. Ist auch ziemlich rauhwassertauglich und sturmerprobt. Die können schon was in Polen. Gruss und viel Spass mit dem Vielleichtboot aus Polen.Schwimmweste nicht vergessen!!!       Petri und frohe Ostern wünscht ostfriesengerd


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Bordies!

Hier ist ja nun einiges passiert und geschrieben worden!
So in der Form war es garnicht beabsichtigt.
Ich wollte doch nur Tips und Hilfe haben ,wie es von Dolfin und Ostfriese***
gekommen ist!
Keine  Finazdiskusion auszulösen!!!
Diese Sätze mit Reichgeboren habe ich nur eingebracht um einiges vorweg zu nehmen.Und zwar wollte ich nicht das wieder der eine sagt Du mußt das Kaufen und der Andere sagt das....!
Es geht halt um diese Boote die ich verlinkt habe!

Ich würde mir gerne ein Terhi Nordic 6020 kaufen,oder mein absuluter Favoriet ist ein Ryds 485 RLS
Doch mit einem 30 Ps Außenborder und nen Trailer bin ich da bei 12 000 Euro!
DIE HABE ICH NUNMAL NICHT!
Trozdem ist ein Boot mein Traum (und er ist ja erreichbar)
Ich wollte ursprünglich ein Crescent 434 oder das Ryds 425R mit 10 PS Außenborder!(hatte ich in Norwegen und auf Langelang schon mal ausgeliehen!
Nun kosten diese einfachen Boote (also nur die Nußschale) 3200 und 3500 Euro!
Da ich nun schon ein paar Wochen nach Boote gucke und Google,bin ich halt auf diese Boote gekommen!
Denn hier habe ich für noch weniger Geld ,noch Sachen wie :Steuerstand ,Polstersatz,Reling,Klammpen,Lenzventil und mehr Staufächer sowie eine höhere Motoresierung!
Eigendlich kam ich auf ein Hille Utility 420 aus Deutschland!
Doch hier im Ab hieß es schon mal das es nicht guter Qualität sei und da dachte ich vielleicht kann hier einer von Euch was zu diesem Boot sagen!
Das Utility ist der gleiche Aufbau wie das Family,aber es kostet 3500 € und Polster und so ...sind extra!
Das Family kostet halt in der gleichen Bauart nur 2650 € !


----------



## ostfriesengerd (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Du mußt aufpassen, das das Boot aus Glasfasermatten gearbeitet ist, im sogenannten Handauflegeverfahren. Matte für Matte. Ich meine, das das Ryds-Boot aus gegossenem Plastik ist, kannst dann bei irgendwelchen Beschädigungen ganz schlecht oder gar nicht flicken, was bei Glasfaserboten ganz einfach ist. Gruß Gerd


----------



## Stokker (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

12000 , das ist einigen ( mir auch, viel zuviel )Klar das du dich nach Alternativen umschaust. Viel Glück dabei. Ich habe leider keinen Tipp für dich...


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Ich bin 28 Jahre alt!
Ich bin normalerweise Gas- und Wasserinstallateur,arbeite zur Zeit aber als Dachdecker (bekomme aber kein Dachdeckertarif)
Ich will hier nicht rumheulen!
Ich habe was gespart ,will meine Fonds auflösen und habe gerade meine Bausparvertrag ausgezahlt bekommen!
Seit ca. 8 Jahren möchte ich mir ein Boot kaufen,doch dann bin ich mit meiner
Freundin zusammengezogen=Geld weg!
Dann wurde mein Auto schrottgefahren !(neues gekauft =Geld weg!)
Meine Schwiegereltern haben ein Resthof gekauft und wir können und den Dachboden ausbauen!
Jetzt im Mai heirate ich meine Freundin mit der seit 9 Jahren zusammen bin!

Ich habe halt noch was gespart ohne die Hochzeit....nachher Dachboden ausbauen.......Kinder.....usw...usw!
JETZT ODER NIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn ich mir jetzt keins kaufe ,werde ich die nächsten 20 Jahre nicht dazu Kommen!
Ich könnte das Familie mit den erwähnten Extras + Hafenplane +30 PS Honda AB mit Fernschaltung ,E-Start,Batterie und Montage sowie einen Trailer,mit Stützrad und Winde für 8000 € vom Händler mit 2 Jahren Garantie Kaufen!!!!
Ich muß nur wissen ,ob es sich lohnt,so ein Boot zu nehmen???

(Es tut mir sehr leid ,dass ich Euch hier meine halbe Lebensgeschichte mit all meinen Privatsachen schildere,aber nun versteht glaube ich jeder worum es hier geht!)

Das Geld steht mir zur verfügung und nicht mehr!Auch nicht wenn ich in eine Plastikkugel sparen und noch wieder warte!

Es geht um jetzt ,in diesem Jahr,um 8000 € und darum ein gutes Boot mit möglichst viel Ausstattung und guter Qualität zu bekommen!
Ich will mir nicht etwas kaufen,was ich nach 1,5 Jahren wieder verkaufe,weil etwas nicht passt!

Gruß Plattfisch


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Achso !
Hab mich für Eure Tip`s noch garnicht bedankt,was ich hiermit tunen möchte!

Man muß sich hält nach seiner Preisklasse umsehen!
Nützt ja nix ,wenn ich mir noch nen Kedit aufnehme,dann werde ich wieder arbeitslos,der Fernseher geht nicht mehr und die Waschmaschine auch nicht!
Dann stehe ich nackt da und muß es wieder verkaufen!Nö Nö Nö!

Weiß sonst noch einer was zu diese Boot,oder booten aus Polen,oder worauf ich achten muß?

Vielen Dank!
Gruß Stefan!


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Ach hier noch Bilder
Das mit dem vielen blau ist das Polenboot
und das weißere ist das Hille Utility!


----------



## ostfriesengerd (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Und noch eins. Lass möglichst alle Polster weg. Ich habe mir zwei Evaschaumkissen gekauft. Die kann man abwischen und fertig. Beim Angeln versaut man ja auch manchmal einiges. Wenn so ein verrücktgewordener Catfisch durchs Boot tobt hast du nur elend. Und wenns regnet lass es regnen. Ösfass nehmen und das Wasser wider nach draussen befördern und das Boot ist von selbst sauber. Und bekommst keinen nassen A... wenn du dich auf irgendwelche vollgesaugte Polster setzt. So nun kauf mal schön. Gerd


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Plattfisch 7000,
ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen. Irgendwo möchte man zu Potte kommen...
Bei deinen Booten, insbesondere beim Hille fällt mir auf, das man schon an den Farben sehen kann, dass offensichtlich die Aufbauten weitestgehend aus Plastik sind. Das ist schon mal Käse.

Zum zweiten. Die hier angesprochenen Tips, Gewicht z.B. wäre ein Qualitätsfaktor, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Der echte Unterschied liegt in zwei, drei Faktoren: Zunächst ist GFK jeder anderen Plastikgeschichte überlegen. Dann kann man GFK im Handauflegeverfahren oder im Spritzverfahren verarbeiten. Dass die Polen im Handauflegeverfahren arbeiten, hat auch damit zu tun, dass sie sich die teuren Maschinen zum Spritzverfahren nicht leisten können oder wollen. Wichtig ist bei GFK, dass die Laminate mit
bestem Gelege und lufteinschlußfrei verarbeitet werden. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, in welcher Qualität diese Boote verarbeitet sind. Die Erfahrungen zeigen aber, dass bestimmte Fabrikate sehr kritisch zu sehen sind.

Zu einigen dieser Boote gibt es eine Geschichte. Dein Fabrikat ist aber nicht betroffen. Diese Boote wurden eigentlich nicht als optimale Boote konzipiert, sondern ausschließlich dazu entwickelt, Motoren zu verkaufen. es sollte ein Packet entwickelt werden, was sich einfach schnell verkaufen läßt. Die ersten dieser - sagen wir mal - Motorenträger, waren noch ganz ordenlich verarbeitet und die betroffenen Werften erhielten langfristige Verträge. Dann kamen plötzlich stark anziehende Weltmarktpreise für die Laminate, Coats und auch das Glasfasergelege. Da die Bootshändler nicht bereit waren, diese Teuerungen zu schlucken und auf vertragsgemäßer Lieferungen bestanden, wurden eben schlechtere Materialien verwandt. Hier schlummern noch so einige Zeitbomben.

Du wirst auch zu Booten keine wirklich ausgewogene Meinung von Bootsbesitzern erhalten. Die emotionale Bindung zu ihrem Schätzchen ist genauso stark - oder stärker - wie zum häufigen Namensgeberschätzchen.

Ich rate dir: Erfüll dir deinen Traum - vielleicht aber lieber mit einem Gebrauchtboot. Eventuell kannst du ja eine schöne stabile Schale kaufen. Dann nimmst du einen neuen Motor dazu. Gib acht, dass du einen guten Trailer kaufst, der gute Auflagen hat und die Gewichte schön verteilt und nutze das Boot nicht als Autoanhänger. So wird dir das vielleicht nicht ganz so gute Laminat über einige Jahre treu dienen. Ich hatte ein Boot, das läuft noch immer in nun dritter Hand. Das Laminat ist jetzt fast 30 Jahre alt und hat einiges mitgemacht. Unkaputtbar. Keine Angst vor einer guten gebrauchten Schale.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



> Du wirst auch zu Booten keine wirklich ausgewogene Meinung von Bootsbesitzern erhalten. Die emotionale Bindung zu ihrem Schätzchen ist genauso stark - oder stärker - wie zum häufigen Namensgeberschätzchen.


Oh jaaaa.........

Auf jeden sollte man aufpassen dass die Boote entsprechend er EU - Normen auch nach Fahrtgebieten zertifiziert sind.
Müssen die beim Import eigentlich haben, aber da wird halt alles mögliche verramscht.

Hille ist ne solide deutsche Firma, die schon lange am Markt ist - damit also "ungefährlicher".

Vielleicht eher nach nem - auch älterten aber gepflegten - gebrauchten von einer bekannten Firma gucken als ein Risiko eingehen.

Gerade wenns (auch) ums Geld geht: Denn wenn am neuen Polenboot was ist, kann das auf lange Sicht halt sehr teuer werden.......


----------



## Fischbox (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Moin #h 

Ich habe mein Boot von einem deutschen Bootsbauer und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe mittlerweile aber auch erfahren, dass dieser nur die Endmontage in Deutschland durchführt, die Schalen selber kommen auch aus Polen. 
Ich hatte in einem anderen Bootsthema schon mal was dazu geschrieben. 
Mal sehen vielleicht finde ich das ja wieder...

Zu den MM- Booten: Ich habe sie im letzten Jahr auf der Magdeboot bestaunen dürfen. Sind gut durchdachte Teile..#6


----------



## Fischbox (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

In diesem Thread findest du auch noch einige Infos und Links...


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Gut ist es, das Gewicht der Billigschalen mit gleichgroßen Booten etablierter Hersteller vergleichen.
> Da kann man schon einiges auf die potentielle Stabilität ableiten.


Das habe ich bei meinem Polenboot auch gemacht :q

Resultat: Es ist schwerer als das der "etablierten"  #h

http://www.darekco.com.pl/n440.htm


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Moin!

Mensch Dolfin kann man Dich nicht als Kaufsberater buchen :q :q :q 

Danke Fischbox habe die ganzen Thread`s gelesen!
Zu den KM Booten muß ich sagen ,daß sie mich nicht so sehr ansprechen!
Okay,die mögen an Qualität einwandfrei sein,aber ich weiß nicht so recht.
Ist so wenn sich ne Spinnrute kaufen möchte ....am Eingang ist ein gleich eine in`s Auge gefallen.....und der Händler kommt noch mit 10 anderen Ruten an....aber wie man reinging in den Laden wußte man schon das ist sie.Dann wird man immer an der kleben bleiben!
Auf die KM Boote hat mich Mirco hier aus dem AB schon vor einiger Zeit gebracht.Nun findet Fischbox es gut und Dolifn empfiehlt es auch immer,aber (und nun versteht mich bitte nicht falsch) die sehen so Yüpsig aus#c 
Sie mögen ja gut sein,aber mein Boot ist das irgengwie nicht ,weil ich mich da vom ersten ansehen,nicht mit identiviezren (gott ist das richtig geschrieben)
kann!
Ein weiterer Grund ist es ,dass das KM Boot 1889 € kostet und Steuerstand,Windschutzscheibe ,Relling,Pollstersatz alles extra wäre!
Ein Steuerstand ist nun nicht unbediengt wichtig ,aber wenn ich ihn für noch weniger Geld dabei haben kann..........!!!
Wenn ich es so austatte wie die MM Boote schon sind ,dann habe ich ein Boot das 10cm kürzer ist und 20cm schmaler,mit nur einem Staufach für wesentlich mehr Geld! (MM Boot hat 5 Staufächer)
Es muß halt nur noch ,wie Dolfin schon sagte ,mit der Qualität stimmen!
Bloß wie finde ich das nun raus :
-Handlaminiert oder nicht?
-Viel Kunstoff oder nicht?

Auch finde ich bei dem MM Booten das Doppelwandige sehr schön!
Das man innen eine schöne glatte Kannte hat und nicht diesen umgeschlagenen Rand!

Hier ist nochmal ein Boot was ich vergessen habe Euch zu zeigen!
Es soll laut Hersteller in Deutschland gebaut worden sein , hat ein Zertifikat,ist mit C Zertifikat,es ist Handlaminiert und auch mit vielen Extras sowie z.B. auch ein Lenzventil (habe ich ebenfalls schon erfragt)
Ich habe mir auch schon ein Komplettangebot machen lassen und es währe in meiner Preisklasse!
Ist sogar 4,3 m lang,aber andere Innenaufteilung (Sitze und Staufächer,was ich bei Hille und MM Family sehr gerne mag) und es hat auch den einfachen umgeschlagenen Rand!Aber sonst finde ich es für den Preis Top!
Gewicht ist komischerweise recht hoch zu vergleichbaren Booten!

Hier ist es auch gleicht mit der Handlaminierung zu lesen.Dann müßt Ihr auf Mystraly 430 -NEU klicken!

http://www.mystraly-boote.de/

Was haltet Ihr von dem Boot?
Was gibt es sonst noch zu beachten?
Oder wie kann ich es nun erkennen,wie es Hergestellt wurde?

Achso der Händler hat mit das Boot mit Schubgestänge für die Lenkung angeboten!
Was heißt das nu wieder ? Ist das gut oder eher schlecht?

Gruß Stefan!


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Plattfisch!
Buchen kannst du mich nicht - aber ich beschäftige mich gern mit diesem Thema. Allerdings auch nicht immer ganz objektiv|rolleyes 

Was willst du mit dem Boot machen? Hauptsächlich angeln? Also dann solltest du nicht auf die Menge der Staufächer achten, sondern auf deren Plazierung. Gibt nichts blöderes,, als Staufächer, die verhindern, das man richtig an die Reeling kommt.
Auch diese ganzen Polster, Nackenrollen usw. mag für einen Bootswanderer wichtig sein - beim Angler werden die nur voll von Dorschk....e
Ich hatte früher auch so einen Plüschdampfer. Nun habe ich 5,60, komme nach Hause, halte den Hochdruckreiniger ins Boot und es ist sauber und geruchsfrei.

Lenzventil? Ist das Boot schon selbstlenzend?

Ich finde auch, das du die Doppelschale in so einem kleinen Boot nicht unbedingt brauchst. Sie nimmt dir definitiv Platz weg, verdeckt eventuell Fehler an Stringern usw. und ist ungünstig für kleine Reparaturen, verhindert vernünftige Montagen von Rutenhaltern, Downriggern usw - oder du mußt gute Reelings haben.

Dann noche inmal etwas zu gefärbten Rümpfen. Die sind nur im Gelcoat gefärbt. Das sieht neu toll aus. Nach 2 Jahren siehst du jede kleine Schramme,
weiß ist da neutraler.

Ich hätte dir übrigens auch zu KM Booten geraten.

Na, schon richtig rappelig im Kopf???|supergri


----------



## Dummfisch (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Da stimme ich Baswalt zu,
du wirst staunen, was du z.B. bei ebay alles bekommen kannst...
Mein Tipp: Jetzt etwas Günstiges kaufen, dass den Zweck erfüllt, und warten bis die Kohle für den Traum zusammen ist. Habe auch mal so angefangen: Nachdem uns die 350,00 je Woche und Boot auf Langeland zu teuer waren, sind wir über ein Schlauchboot (Metzler markant) zu einer Jolle (Snark, Wildflower) gekommen, weil leicht zu transportieren. Heute habe ich ein Alu-Boot S14 von Selva, 4,30 lang und dass wird wohl mein letztes Boot bleiben. Leicht (95kg), unsinkbar, schnell. Zum Angeln absolut o.k.  Und da Material ist nahezu unverwüstlich ohne ständige Pflegeaufwand, wie bei GFK nötig.
Habe neulich von Booten gelesen, die in Tschechien montiert werden, aus kanadischen Originalteilen von OMC Princecraft - Auch Alu. 
Solche Boote findest du in Internet-Auktionen äußerst selten, wohl weil die Besitzer sie "fürs Leben" gekauft haben.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Lenzventil? Ist das Boot schon selbstlenzend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja,ich bin schon ganz rappelig im Kopf!!!:c 
Bin gerade vom Geburtstag gekommen und es gab eine riesen Bootsdiskussion|uhoh: 

Das Du mir zu KM Booten geraten hättest weiß ich ja,deshalb habe ich das in dem oberen Posting ja schon vorweg genommen und begründet:q 

Ja, laut Herrsteller soll es über ein Lenzventil verfügen!Bedeutet Lenzventil nicht gleich selbstlenzend?


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

@ Dummfisch

Was ist denn bei einem GFK Boot an pflege nötig?
Kann man das nicht mit einen Hochdruckreiniger sauber machen?

Bei Ebay habe ich angefangen zu suchen und Bootsbörse,Avis und Boote 2ter Hand lese ich zur Zeit mehr als die Tageszeitung!!

Es kam hier ja schon mehrfach der Tip mit dem Gebrauchten!
Doch leider habe ich noch nix brauchbares in meiner Preisklasse gefunden.
Und wenn waren die Dinger so sauteuer,dass man sich gleich ein Neues kaufen kann oder so alt und schetterig das lieber bei meinem Pontoon Boot
bleiben kann!

Naja ich behalte den Gebrauchtmarkt immer im Auge,aber habe mich eigendlich wegen der Gründe (siehe Oben) mit einem Neukauf abgefunden!

Weiß noch Jemand was das mit dem Schubgestänge der Lenkung auf sich hat?

Gruß Platti!


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Plattfisch,

Lenzventil ist erstmal nur ein Abfluß. Selbstlenzend bedeutet, das der innere Boden des Bootes so hoch über dem Wasserspiegel liegt, das das Wasser im Betrieb abfließen kann. Ist ne tolle Sache, nimmt aber bei kleineren Booten etwas von der inneren Bordhöhe weg. Ein kleiner Pumpensumpf und ne Bildgepumpe ist da ebenso ausreichend. Das Lenzventil ist aber auch schön, wenn man das Boot innen reinigen will.


----------



## Dummfisch (18. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Platti,
wie alle Kunststoffe altert auch GFK mit der Zeit. Beim Abkärchern löst du 
höchsten den Lack, das ist nicht das Problem. Schau mal unter den Stichworten Osmose oder Umkehrosmose nach. Einfach erklärt: Mit der Zeit diffundiert doch das ein oder andere Wassermolekül durch den Kunsstoff und führt so langsam aber stetig zu einer Verwitterung. Dagegen gibt es viele Mittelchen auf dem Markt. 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## platfisch7000 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				Dummfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Platti,
> wie alle Kunststoffe altert auch GFK mit der Zeit. Beim Abkärchern löst du
> höchsten den Lack, das ist nicht das Problem. Schau mal unter den Stichworten Osmose oder Umkehrosmose nach. Einfach erklärt: Mit der Zeit diffundiert doch das ein oder andere Wassermolekül durch den Kunsstoff und führt so langsam aber stetig zu einer Verwitterung. Dagegen gibt es viele Mittelchen auf dem Markt.
> Gruß
> Bernd




Ohh
Ja, danke Bernd!
Osmose,ist mir bekannt!
Ich würde gerne mal danach suchen,aber meine Suchfunktion ging hier noch nie im AB.Woran das liegt weiß ich leider nicht,aber der findet nicht mal was ,bei Sachen wie : Dorsch,Butt,oder Boot!

Aber Danke nochmals!

Gruß Stefan!


----------



## Dummfisch (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Platti,
ich meinte auch nicht die AB-Suchfunktion, sondern google oder ähnliches.
In Kombination mit Boot oder GFK solltest du da was finden.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## dorschjäger007 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Stefan,

fahre doch 'mal nach Bönningstedt (Fa. Gründl) und schaue dir ein paar Rydsboote an.
Ich kann dazu nur sagen: "habe Terhi, Quicksilver und Poca als Boot gehabt...aber letztendlich haben mich Qualität und Rauhwasserverhalten der Rydsboote überzeugt".

Ich selbst besitze ein Ryds 535 DH (Kabinenboot) und habe dieses als gutes Gebrauchtboot erstanden.

Aber, wie schon voher diverse Mal erwähnt.....es ist auch eine Art von Philosophie dabei  ...

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## platfisch7000 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				dorschjäger007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> fahre doch 'mal nach Bönningstedt (Fa. Gründl) und schaue dir ein paar Rydsboote an.
> Ich kann dazu nur sagen: "habe Terhi, Quicksilver und Poca als Boot gehabt...aber letztendlich haben mich Qualität und Rauhwasserverhalten der Rydsboote überzeugt".
> ...




Hallo Karsten!
Ja,in Bönningstedt war ich auch schon!
Mein absoluter Favorit wäre das Ryds 485 RLS
aber diese Boot kostet 6380 € und die von mir beschriebenen Boote 2500 bis
3500 Euro !
Und das normale Ryds 425 R kostet schon 2800 Euro
Da bekomme ich bei den Booten um die ich hier gefragt habe schon Reling,Badeleiter,Steuerstand m. Winschutzscheibe und Lenkung,Lenzventil
obendrauf!!!
Das Boot was Du nun hast kenne ich auch! (hat ein Angelkollege/ist natürlich ein super Teil)
Hast Du deins denn bei Gründl gekauft?Also verkaufen die auch gebrauchte Boote?
Ich habe da schon 3 mal ne` E-mail hingeschickt aber nie eine Antwort erhalten!
Aber vielen Dank für Deinen Tip!

Gruß Stefan!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Ja, die verkaufen auch gebrauchte.

Einfach öfter mal vorbeifahren und nach Booten fragen,welche die in Zahlung genommen haben.

Uli


----------



## dorschjäger007 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo Stefan,
sicher verkauft Gründl auch gebrauchte Ryds. Aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass soweiter du nördlich ein Rydsboot kaufen willst, dieses auch als Gebrauchtboot teurer ist. Ich persönlich habe mich sehr lange im Netz umgeschaut, auch einige Anfahrten umsonst gemacht, aber dann letztendlich mein Boot rund 3000,00 Euro günstiger bekommen (als komplettes Paket - Boot, Motor plus Trailer). Allerdings in Nordrhein-Westphalen, dort steht man nicht so auf solide Rauhwasserboote.

Ich persönlich kann Dir wirklich empfehlen, etwas "Solides" zu kaufen. Das 485 RLS ist als reines Angelboot absolut top: hochbordig, seitenstabil, sehr schnell und dabei weich in der Welle und "unsinkbar".
Allerdings hat es seinen Preis - auch als Gebrauchtes.

Für mich gibt es aber keine besseren Boote für Nord- und Ostsee, schon erst recht nicht in norwegen Gewässern, als skandinavische Boote.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Vorfach (27. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo,
ich hatte selber so ein Boot (Texas 440).Ich bin froh das ich dieses bei ebay losgeworden bin.
Nach drei Monaten ueberall Haarisse und nach weiteren drei Monaten Auskreidungen vom Gelcoat.Nach einem Jahr Gelcoat vergilbt sodas nur noch politur Marke Rubbing kurzfristig Abhilfe geben konnte.Ausserdem ist die vordere Staubox eingerissen als mein Freund drauf gesessen hat.
Achso ,reklamiert beim Haendler hatte ich auch.Kein Entgegenkommen!
Klagen hatte ich keine Lust und dann wie schon gesagt mit verlust bei Eb.. verkauft.
Fahreigenschaften waren mit einem 25 PS Yamaha top.Auch bei etwas schlechterem Wetter auf der Ostsee.
Vielleicht oder wahrscheinlich hatte ich nur Pech oder ein Montagsboot gekauft- aber fuer mich NIE wieder ein Boot aus Polen.Wie andere schon geschrieben haben kauf Dir ein gebrauchtes von einem guten Hersteller.

Bei Gruendl habe ich mir dann ein gebrauchtes boot gekauft(Mayland ).Übrigens sind die gebrauchten Booten auch auf der homepage von gruendl.

gruss
Vorfach


----------



## HD4ever (27. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bordies!
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne ein Terhi Nordic 6020 kaufen,oder mein absuluter Favoriet ist ein Ryds 485 RLS
> Doch mit einem 30 Ps Außenborder und nen Trailer bin ich da bei 12 000 Euro!



jou - wären auch meine Favoriten !
allerdings würde mir nen Crescent 465 auch gut gefallen - ähnlich dem Nordic
ich such auch gerade - komme zwar nicht auf 12000 - aber selbst gebraucht momentan etwas zu heftig :-(
irgendwie werden diese Boot auch kaum gebraucht gehandelt ... #d
na ja, mal sehen was sich so finden läßt ....


----------



## HD4ever (27. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

guck  doch mal z.B.  hier ... 
da ist grad nen schönes *Nordic 6020* zu haben ...
wenn mich der Fahrstand nicht so stören würde wäre ich schon längst mal da gewesen ....
aber ich denke gutes Boot zu gutem Preis !!!!  VB 5300 EUR 
denke das langt doch alle male für schöne Stunden auf dem Wasser !!!!! #6


----------



## Nauke (27. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo,

mal alternativ hier die Serie Merry Fisher 480 und 530 ansehe.

Hier Vertriebspartner in D: http://www.jeanneau.com/2005/index.cfm?r=reseau&p=reseau 

Die MF 450 hat mal knapp über 5000€ gekostet(2005)#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				Vorfach schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hatte selber so ein Boot (Texas 440).Ich bin froh das ich dieses bei ebay losgeworden bin.
> Nach drei Monaten ueberall Haarisse und nach weiteren drei Monaten Auskreidungen vom Gelcoat.Nach einem Jahr Gelcoat vergilbt sodas nur noch politur Marke Rubbing kurzfristig Abhilfe geben konnte.Ausserdem ist die vordere Staubox eingerissen als mein Freund drauf gesessen hat.


Moin Vorfach!

Welche vordere Staubox oder meinst Du den Ankerkasten im Bug? 

Also ich bin mit dem Boot sehr zufrieden und Du hattest vielleicht wirklich ein Montagsboot erwischt. #h


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hallo

@ HD4ever 
Meinst Du von Cescent das Tander 465 ? (das finde ich auch gut)
Das Nordic was Du verlinkt hast ,habe ich auch schon gesehen!

Das klinkt jetzt vielleicht sehr anspruchsvoll,aber für 5300 €

@Nauke

Ich kann keinen Preis für das 480 finden!
Ich würde auch lieber zum offenen Boot tendieren !

Aber Danke!

G.Plattfisch!
ein 11 Jahre altes Boot/ein 14  und 9 Jahre alten Motor und Trailer!?
Da guck ich nochmal weiter,da denke ich gibt es noch andere Angebote!


----------



## dorschjäger007 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> guck doch mal z.B. hier ...
> da ist grad nen schönes *Nordic 6020* zu haben ...
> wenn mich der Fahrstand nicht so stören würde wäre ich schon längst mal da gewesen ....
> aber ich denke gutes Boot zu gutem Preis !!!! VB 5300 EUR
> denke das langt doch alle male für schöne Stunden auf dem Wasser !!!!! #6


 
Also, wenn ich überlege, dass das Boot damals ca. 6000,00 DM gekostet hat und wahrscheinlich die Motoren nicht werkstattgepflegt sind.....dann ist der Preis happig. Bei 4000,00 Euro würde ich anfangen zu handeln.....|rolleyes ...denn bekanntlicherweise steigen Boote nicht im Wert.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

So Leute!
Viele wollten wissen wie es ausgeht!

Es ist so.......
......nix mit Boot aus Polen...

Ich habe nun unermüdlich das Internet und Fachzeitschriften,seit über einem halben Jahr durchforstet.
Und am 29.11.06 ist auf der Hanseboot die Entscheidung gefallen!

Ich habe mir wie hier auch schon erwähnt ein Terhi Nordic 6020 C gekauft!
mit Trailer (Harbeck) und Außenborder Honda 30 Ps!
Alles neu zum Messepreis von einem Händler aus meiner Stadt!
Die Polen Boote haben mir doch irgenwie Qualitativ nicht so zugesagt,wie ich es mir dachte!

Naja,nun hat die sucherei endlich ein Ende.
Schade ist es um mein geliebtes Pontoon Boot das jetzt wohl auch über sein wird!
Aber wenn ich das bei ebay versteigere,kann ich mir vielleicht bald einen Kartenplotter für mein Boot leisten und ich wäre entgültig  zufrieden!
Hat einer nen guten Tip zu Plottern?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1347379#post1347379

Ich bedanke mich bei allen für Ihren Rat und die Hilfe!

Schönen Gruß und noch Dicke Fische
wünscht
Platt000 !


----------



## CyKingTJ (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Schönes Boot, gib Bescheid wenn Du es mal nicht mit Leuten vollkriegst !


----------



## Ossipeter (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Schade ist es um mein geliebtes Pontoon Boot das jetzt wohl auch über sein wird!

Hast du mal nähere Angaben oder ein Bild, was das für ein Boot ist?


----------



## omer (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Stell doch dein Pontoon Boot hier in die Kleinanzeigen.:g

Gibt ne Menge Angler, die auf ein Boot scharf sind.#h Und die Ansprüche sind sicherlich auch sehr unterschiedlich.

CU


----------



## Kegelfisch (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Hei Plat000
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Terhi 6020.Genau so eines hatten wir letztes Jahr in Norge.Liegt super,ne Menge Stauraum,geht gut los und verträgt auch nen größeren Motor,obwohl es nicht allzu schwer ist.Ich selbst hatte mir letztes Jahr ein Big Anker 4200 hier in Deutschland gekauft.In Polen beim Hersteller hätte ich sicher die Hälfte bezahlt,aber leider ist es nicht so einfach die Werften rauszubekommen und auch an sie ranzukommen.Sollte sich jemand für das Corsiva interressieren,dann unter www.corsiva.pl .Ansonsten habe ich ne Menge Infos über Google international gefunden,indem ich einfach eingegeben habe "Lodz wioslowa Produkcja"(Ruderbootproduktion).Wichtig ist einzig der Anspruch den man ans Boot hat.Viel Spaß noch;Uwe


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

@ Ossipeter

Das Boot ist Hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47326
oder hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47607
oder hier
www.outdoorfishing.de 

@omer
Das mit den Kleinanzeigen ist keine schlechte Idee,muß ich mal drum kümmern ,wenn ich mehr Zeit habe!

Gruß Platti


----------



## platfisch7000 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*



omer schrieb:


> Stell doch dein Pontoon Boot hier in die Kleinanzeigen.:g
> 
> Gibt ne Menge Angler, die auf ein Boot scharf sind.#h Und die Ansprüche sind sicherlich auch sehr unterschiedlich.
> 
> CU



Hallo!
So, dass habe ich gemacht!
Das Boot ist in den Kleinanzeigen zu finden!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

@Kegelfisch



> Lodz wioslowa Produkcja


Super Tipp! #6


----------



## derfischangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

_Big Anker 4200- __meine Erfahrungen_

Das „Big Anker“ wird *als Arbeits- und Angelboot mit guten Rauhwassereigenschaften angepriesen.*
*Darüber kann ich nur lachen ! *

*Erfahrungsbericht bei:   derfischangler@web.de*


----------



## miramis (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

moin moin,
ich stelle meine Frage mal ebenfalls hier, da ich mich ebenfalls mit der Anschaffung eines Bootes beschäftige und anfänglich auch an ein Boot aus Polen gedacht habe.

Das Ruderboot soll als Angler- und Ausflugsboot an Feriengäste am Timmeler Meer vermietet werden und daher für mindestens 4 Personen sein und mit einem 5PS Aussenborder für den privaten Gebrauch nachrüstbar sein.
Daher meine erste Frage:
Ist ein Ruderboot mit einer länge zwischen 3,80m und 4,20m auch für unerfahrene Ruderer steuerbar (ich meine jetzt keine Wasserwanderungen)?
Das Boot sollte max. 2000€ kosten, ohne Motorisierung und momentan habe ich vier Boote im Blick:

1. aus der Paderborner Bootswerft (war glaube ich schon einmal hier in der Diskussion)

2. Big Anker 4200 für 1100 € von der SHB Werft 

3. Ruderboot ALFA II für knapp über 1500 €

4. Ein eBay Angebot in Hammburg


Vielleicht habt ihr mir den einen oder anderen Tip und Anregung. Herzlichen Dank.
miramis


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Für solche zwecke ist wohl das von SHB gut!
Ist so meine Meinung!


----------



## mike02101968 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Ich habe aus meinem Angelverein bisher keine negativen Meldungen von Polen- Booten, hat jemand mal ne Internetadresse von irgendwelchen Händlern aus Polen für offene Angelboote mit Pinne?
Gruß mike


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Ich hab eins, steht Quicksilver drauf 
Heute bauen doch fast alle bezahlbaren Hersteller in Polen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Für polnische Boote gilt das Gleiche wie für deutsche, norwegische, schwedische, amerikanische und finnische: Es gibt gute - und es gibt schlechte. Nirgendwo gibts aber beste Qualität für niedrigsten Preis.
Petri


----------



## Hybrid (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Booten aus Polen???*

Und für chinesische Boote gilt das übrigens auch.... Wir fahren seit Anfang 2012 ein "smartliner" und ich halte es auch für qualitativ völlig in Ordnung.


Letzten Endes steht das Ergebnis oft in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Dicke des Laminates, und da hat es in der Vergangenheit ständig Hersteller gegeben die an dieser Stellschraube immer weiter noch unten gedreht haben bis sie dann Rümpfe schufen die den Spitznamen "Joghurtbecher" auch redlich verdient hatten.

Gruß H.​


----------

